

Receive a push message once an HN post reaches 50, 100 or 250 upvotes - dennisvdvliet
http://push.co/a/w4bcXKT0W

======
aranw
Another push notification app that I have to pay for? What was wrong with
Pushover? What does Push.co offer me that will make me switch away from
Pushover and switch over all my services?

~~~
jtokoph
Looks like they support oAuth to authorize an app to send you notifications
instead of having to copy/paste/type a pin code into an app.

Seems much easier and user friendly if that is the case.

~~~
aranw
Easier when setting up via a website/frontend yes, but if I'm programming a
script, I can just copy/paste the app token and user key and am done... Send a
curl request and I have notifications straight away.

------
squidi
In case anyone is not aware of it, Jeff Miller has created twitter and RSS
feeds which also provide the same info (albeit without push):
[http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-
overlo...](http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-overload/)

------
ColinWright
The web site is unreadable on a Blackberry (not that that matters much).

What's wrong with just subscribing to the twitter feeds?

See @newsyc20, @newsyc50, @newsyc150.

See also: [http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-
overlo...](http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-overload/)

~~~
icebraining
_What 's wrong with just subscribing to the twitter feeds?_

Having to use Twitter?

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting. Do you have a reasoned argument not to use Twitter, or are you
opposed on some other grounds? I follow feeds on twitter that provide me
value, and it's a great resource, so I'd be interested to hear an opposing
view.

~~~
icebraining
Not really, I just dislike their attitude towards third-party clients and
their all-seeing button smeared across the web. They're just another data silo
on the web.

------
andreasklinger
Also checkout www.hnalerts.com by @robfitz

It will sms/email you when a link of your website either has been submitted to
HN or reaches the frontpage.

~~~
michaelmior
It's actually [http://hnalerts.com/](http://hnalerts.com/) (doesn't work with
the www)

------
dennisvdvliet
Thanks for the feedback and interesting discussion about being a .co member.

------
n3bu
Works only with iOS

------
dennisvdvliet
btw I feel this post should at least get 50 upvotes to make sure I get a push
notification about it. So please help me ;-)

------
StavrosK
Is this a Colombian company?

Apparently, they're from Amsterdam. Now the "proud to be a co" bit just
confuses me.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
OT, but I've been seeing the "proud to be a co" thing on a lot of .co
websites. I think I saw it on 500.co, last night. Seems like .co is trying to
position itself as a premier, aspirational domain.

~~~
StavrosK
That's odd, why would the site owners care what .co is trying to do? I don't
understand that banner at all...

~~~
kintamanimatt
It's possibly a banner ad in disguise, and the .co registry using this kind of
promotion as a way to legitimize their ccTLD as a gTLD. Maybe the registry is
providing some kind of sponsorship or kickback. I presume it's similar in
nature to the sites that display the fact they're hosted by Rackspace that you
see every now and again.

~~~
StavrosK
Looks like you're right, the .co registry is offering some perks if you buy a
.co domain, so it might be linked to that:

[http://www.go.co/membership-perks/](http://www.go.co/membership-perks/)

